

ASK HN: Github SSL Error? - gerad
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nbb108caikkqvme/Screen%20Shot%202014-03-01%20at%208.52.07%20AM.png

======
gerad
I'm seeing it on two networks (home wifi and work vpn). I googled for news,
but didnt' see anything… anybody else running into it?

~~~
eamann
Honestly, no. I see a secure connection, and the correct DigiCert certificate
is showing up. What does the invalid/inaccurate cert look like for comparison?

~~~
gerad
It looks like it was caused by the os x upgrade I did this morning.

Here's the cert chain:
<[https://www.dropbox.com/s/mszr4ntkq9srl6f/Screen%20Shot%2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/mszr4ntkq9srl6f/Screen%20Shot%202014-03-01%20at%209.37.52%20AM.png>)

Here's one person's fix: <[http://benscheirman.com/2014/02/fixing-github-ssl-
issue-on-1...](http://benscheirman.com/2014/02/fixing-github-ssl-issue-
on-10-dot-9-2/>)

Here's the super user thread: <[http://superuser.com/questions/605900/why-
wont-os-x-trust-gi...](http://superuser.com/questions/605900/why-wont-os-x-
trust-githubs-ssl-certificate>)

~~~
aroch
Delete your stapled CRL cache and restart, its in /var/db/cslr

